# Target Whites; Avoid Hate Crime Label



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Al Qaeda urges "lone wolves" to target white people so as to not have their waging jihad labelled as hate crimes.

So, the Obama administration fast tracks the importation of those who will not only spread Islam in America but also carry out or direct "lone wolf" attacks, while at the same time making it clear white people can't be the targets of hate crimes because we haven't suffered enough.

Anyone not bright enough to put all the pieces of the puzzle together?

Al Qaeda urges lone wolves to target whites, to avoid 'hate crime' label | Fox News

Prepare for what seems to be coming our way.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Can we really be prepared to see neighbors, friends, loved ones, and innocents attacked?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is always about control. One World Order under the control of the elite.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad we can not have all the imports stay in the US Capitol Building, White House and Supreme Court and have the respective officials stay with them until they fix the mess they created.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Can we really be prepared to see neighbors, friends, loved ones, and innocents attacked?


You can never be psychologically ready for that, but it is coming. To be honest, I am rather surprised that we have not see a major strike here in MN with the large Somali population that we have. Not to mention that nearly a dozen Somalis either left MN to fight Jihad or were caught trying to do so.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a feeling if the mooslims start attacking main street in the heart land. They will be surprised at the outcome.

We used to drive over to the twin cites area just to shop once a month. NOT anymore. We shop online or do without.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Can we really be prepared to see neighbors, friends, loved ones, and innocents attacked?


No.. we cannot.
But we can, however, be prepared to meet that threat with extreme prejudice. Only resolve such as this can defeat what's headed our way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

whoppo said:


> No.. we cannot.
> But we can, however, be prepared to meet that threat with extreme prejudice. Only resolve such as this can defeat what's headed our way.


This. This is what I meant.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As Sam Elliot said, "prepare to defend yourselves!".

Be vigil when in public, by all means, profile those in threat range, you should know what to look for, I hope.

Do not worry about the PC bullshit about profiling, it works and your life may depend on it.

I am glad I live in a rural area and only go into target areas once a week, but well armed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Situational awareness. ALWAYS!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Al Qaeda? Thought Obama handled that? What?


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Somehow or another if they do decide to target "Whites" and we gun them down where they stand, the media will twist it around and make it our fault. Somehow we asked for it or we are discriminating.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> Somehow or another if they do decide to target "Whites" and we gun them down where they stand, the media will twist it around and make it our fault. Somehow we asked for it or we are discriminating.


You're probably right about that, but this South Alabama crackerhead will worry about that after the smoke clears.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Denton said:


> You're probably right about that, but this South Alabama crackerhead will worry about that after the smoke clears.


Right there with you brother!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Unfortunately I live and work in a city with a very large muslim population and close to the border of Mexico. I make note of where they are in relation to me at all times. I make sure I make eye contact as much as I can. I want them bastards to know I see them and I am watching them. When they get the numbers we will be fighting these sons of bitches in the streets.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Fish said:


> Somehow or another if they do decide to target "Whites" and we gun them down where they stand, the media will twist it around and make it our fault. Somehow we asked for it or we are discriminating.


Everybody knows that white people kick puppies, steal ice creams from children, and drink milk from the carton before leaving it on the counter while tearing tags off mattresses. White people are the devil


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

essdub said:


> Everybody knows that white people kick puppies, steal ice creams from children, and drink milk from the carton before leaving it on the counter while tearing tags off mattresses. White people are the devil


The sad thing is, a middle aged, white American, Christian male is becoming the most discriminated against person in America today. It seems every other segment of society today has more rights than what we do. I was going through a inter company HR class a couple of years ago and I bought this up. After a rather spirited discussion I finally had the VP of HR admit to this. Nothing we can do is right. Everything we do is twisted and turned so as to look like we are the ones who do wrong. Now don't get me wrong, I am by no means a White Supremacist, ***********, Nazi flag waving soldier of Adolf's army but I am tired of my race of people always being accused of being racist. It has just gotten ridiculous. We are generations past what we keep having to pay the price for...

but anyway, getting off of that soap box. I do believe that terrorist will be smart enough to "selectively" choose where they will target in the U.S. I honestly don't see one of these ********* coming to a mall in Alabama and shooting up the place. The minute 1 shot is fired you will see pistols of all shape and size coming out to drop his/hers behind. Look at Orlando. As awful as that was he chose a target that had a VERY small chance of someone being armed. If even the bartender had a shotgun behind the bar he/she/it could have ended it before it got started good.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

In an effort to assist my muzlim brethren in their takeover, I invite them to contact me and we will arrange a get together here in the Ozarks. I will invite a few people who will be more than happy to place themselves in a position to be attacked.

Trust me....it will be just fine....easy peasy....yeah......


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I see it's time to make sure I have clean guns and lots of ammo on hand , dam , guns are clean and I have lots of ammo ,, so lock & load I am ready .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fish said:


> The sad thing is, a middle aged, white American, Christian male is becoming the most discriminated against person in America today. It seems every other segment of society today has more rights than what we do. I was going through a inter company HR class a couple of years ago and I bought this up. After a rather spirited discussion I finally had the VP of HR admit to this. Nothing we can do is right. Everything we do is twisted and turned so as to look like we are the ones who do wrong. Now don't get me wrong, I am by no means a White Supremacist, ***********, Nazi flag waving soldier of Adolf's army but I am tired of my race of people always being accused of being racist. It has just gotten ridiculous. We are generations past what we keep having to pay the price for...
> 
> but anyway, getting off of that soap box. I do believe that terrorist will be smart enough to "selectively" choose where they will target in the U.S. I honestly don't see one of these ********* coming to a mall in Alabama and shooting up the place. The minute 1 shot is fired you will see pistols of all shape and size coming out to drop his/hers behind. Look at Orlando. As awful as that was he chose a target that had a VERY small chance of someone being armed. If even the bartender had a shotgun behind the bar he/she/it could have ended it before it got started good.


Once you are able to admit this, you can trace the steps that have been taken to oppress you. Unbelievable isn't it?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We have only ourselves to blame. For my contribution, I'm gonna start another thread.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...y-southern-baptist-convention.html#post482577


----------

